
Twitter's Revenue Plan Revealed: Hire Someone To Come Up With One - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/twitters-revenue-plan-revealed-hire-somebody-to-come-up-with-one
======
tstegart
I don't get what's so hard about this. Why are they having so much trouble
coming up with ones? There one or two that certainly almost work.

~~~
run4yourlives
I would imagine that like any business, it's hard to deal with the fact that
if you settle on a particular solution, you'll no doubt have to accept that
you'll lose/piss off some people.

As simple as it sounds to just deal with that reality and move on, C-suite
people will exhaust every last ounce of effort to find a solution that lets
them have their cake and eat it too. (Often on the vague hope that they will
be the exception to the rule and blow everyone's socks off)

The great thing about all of that is that it'll probably cost more to try and
find the perfect solution than it will just to pick a less than ideal one and
move on.

------
run4yourlives
Well, it's certainly better than Facebook's plan, which is to hire lots of
people to do everything but.

